# Mulled Spice Wine



## flies_n_da_wine (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello All,

I'd appreciate some input here... I'm planning to make a holiday spice wine using Mulling Spice. I know that I can take any wine, put it in a pan on the stove and add mulling spice and voila! BUT, I want to add the spice to the carboy so its in the bottle. Anyone ever tried this before? Can I just add the spices to the carboy to steep? For how long?? Or does it work better if you heat it? I want it to finish like this local wine I picked up. http://www.winesource.com/productdisplay.aspx?sku=SACW000059&CMP=KNC-YAP

Any suggestions on what grape wine to start with? I was thinking a Reisling. Any and all feedback would be great!!!


----------



## smurfe (Jul 19, 2007)

You could add the spice to the carboy. I would recommend putting it in a small muslin bag. Check/sample the wine frequently to assure you don't over spice and rack the wine off the spice when it reaches the desired level of flavor. Was you wanting to use a finished wine or a kit? A Riesling would probably work good. You might read here to learn some about adding spice to wine.

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2726&KW=spiced+mead


----------



## cpfan (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought mulled wine was usually made from a red wine.

Steve


----------

